# Best FOC



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Currently shooting only compound fita target. Current draw length 28" and draw weight 55lb... what is the optimum FOC for fita compound target?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That is something that can best be determined by trial & error testing. The exact optimum FOC will vary depending on arrow speed, ballistic efficiency & distance and a couple of other variables. You don't even need to know what that means. Just take a handful of points of different weight to the range and see which one groups the best at 50 meters. Chances are that it will be in the range of 12% to 15%. But it's easily possible that your best groups will fall outside that range. Base your decision on the results you are getting, not my notion of what is typical. Be sure to try very heavy to very light points. I shoot ACC's and keep test points that range from 85 grains to 300 grains. I almost always end up with 100 grain or 125 grain points. Three Rivers Archery is a good place to get the heavy points.

Let us know what you come up with.
Allen


----------

